# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > ارشيف يــــــــورو  2008 >  إصابة روبين وغيابه عن لقاء ايطاليا

## The Gentle Man

مسلسل وشبح الاصابات يلاحق نجوم بطولة اليورو 2008 وهذه المرة مع نجم المنتخب الهولندي أرين روبين لاعب ريال مدريد الاسباني والذي تعرض لاصابة هذا اليوم في التدريبات حيث أعلن الاتحاد الهولندي لكرة القدم عن إصابة اللاعب لكنه لم يوضح خطورة الاصابة الا ان المدرب ماركو فان باستن قد أشار أن الإصابة تمثل ضربة قوية للمنتخب خاصة بعد استبعاد رايان بابل بسبب الاصابة حيث أنه لا يوجد من يعوض غياب اللاعبين في خانة الجناح وهي نفس خانة بابل . فان باستن يسعى جاهدا مع الجهاز الطبي لكي يكون روبين جاهزا للقاءات الاخرى التي تلي لقاء منتخب ايطاليا والتي بالتأكيد سيغيب عنها روبين

----------

